# Photoshop war.



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 14, 2018)

This is a kind of fourmgame/art thread hybrid that i think takes enough effort to be considered art.


I'll give an image for someone (next poster) to alter with photoshop/gimp/pixlr. then the poster after them has to edit even more in...we'll give each image a 6 post lifetime and after that ends the next person may give a new image.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 14, 2018)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 14, 2018)

((Reserved))


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## AaronUzumaki (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Xanthe (May 15, 2018)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)




----------



## AaronUzumaki (May 15, 2018)

Spoiler





 View attachment 123477


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)

UwU multi edit


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 17, 2018)

T H I S T H R E A D M U S T N O T D I E


----------



## AaronUzumaki (May 17, 2018)

Give a new photo then.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 17, 2018)

AaronUzumaki said:


> Give a new photo then.


Oh i forgot, sorry.


----------



## belligerence (Jun 4, 2018)

well i have the next part to it but since im new i cant post it >.>


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 4, 2018)

belligerence said:


> well i have the next part to it but since im new i cant post it >.>




Just give a Imgur link.


----------



## belligerence (Jun 5, 2018)

there we go


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 2, 2018)

so basically my avatar in a nutshell


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 2, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> so basically my avatar in a nutshell


Am I doing it right? Lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Please have fun with this. It was an item I ordered and I think someone thought it was Friday. Lol


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 2, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Am I doing it right? Lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Please have fun with this. It was an item I ordered and I think someone thought it was Friday. Lol





slaphappygamer said:


> Am I doing it right? Lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Please have fun with this. It was an item I ordered and I think someone thought it was Friday. Lol


wasn’t actually asking for it to be edited but I like it lol


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jul 2, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Am I doing it right? Lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Please have fun with this. It was an item I ordered and I think someone thought it was Friday. Lol





Spoiler


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 2, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> wasn’t actually asking for it to be edited but I like it lol


Lol. I thought you were offering up your avvy.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 2, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Lol. I thought you were offering up your avvy.


Nah but I do like it


----------

